# GrubHub food delivery



## applecruncher (Apr 20, 2015)

I've seen a few commercials advertising this GrubHub food delivery service. I guess you put in your address, then it tells you places that will deliver, and you can look at menus and order. Anyone use it? Let me know what you thought of it. Thanks.

http://about.grubhub.com/about-us/o...ype=e&ef_id=VOYBNwAABAF23gPW:20150421023445:s


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2015)

Have checked on it to, Apple, but haven't tried it yet. Not to many places down here offer it. Maybe if more participate, it will catch on.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't think we have it in San Diego but there might be a market for it.  It would be good for people who are unable or unwilling (for whatever reason) to go out but who would like a restaurant meal.  Deliveries would be easy here as we have a good freeway system and no snow in winter.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 21, 2015)

Online reviews are mixed.


----------

